# Noob Vapers: Tempted to go back to cigs?



## Hooked

Watch this:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

That is almost scary enough to frighten Chuck Norris !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex

Hooked said:


> Watch this:




That's a great video, thanks for sharing @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SinnerG

Now the real question is: can this be reversed by switching to vaping? I know the lungs and body are pretty good at healing themselves, but does it eventually get you to hack all that stuff back out again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter

I have been craving, 6 weeks in, but fighting it.

I must say my lungs feel terrible in the morning since I have started vaping. I'm not sure if it is them regenerating or not.
I wont go back, i will carry on vaping, might even quit it one day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scissorhands

87hunter said:


> I have been craving, 6 weeks in, but fighting it.
> 
> I must say my lungs feel terrible in the morning since I have started vaping. I'm not sure if it is them regenerating or not.
> I wont go back, i will carry on vaping, might even quit it one day



Hi bud, 6 weeks in , congrats,you are over the worst, I hacked up some nasty stuff most mornings for my first 2 months

Thats your lungs busy flushing out all the crap! 

Once it stops you should notice a dramatic change in lung function, smell and taste

Goodluck & keep at it

Kind regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter

Scissorhands said:


> Hi bud, 6 weeks in , congrats,you are over the worst, I hacked up some nasty stuff most mornings for my first 2 months
> 
> Thats your lungs busy flushing out all the crap!
> 
> Once it stops you should notice a dramatic change in lung function, smell and taste
> 
> Goodluck & keep at it
> 
> Kind regards




Thanks very much, I was hoping it was not vaping related


----------



## Scissorhands

87hunter said:


> Thanks very much, I was hoping it was not vaping related


only a pleasures,I can 99% guarantee its not vaping related, there are rare cases where people are sensitive to PG or VG but highly unlikely, excess phlegm is perfectly normal at this stage and should clear up within the next month

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SinnerG

Looking at this video again and it seems something in the test is missing: exhaling. That, and looking at it, it seems you need to inhale from the bottom of your lungs. By no means is this me justifying smoking, but it just seems like a total extreme setup. But still, even a fraction of that stuff is enough to make me work towards quitting and I can't believe I've been sucking that stuff in for so many years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

SinnerG said:


> Now the real question is: can this be reversed by switching to vaping? I know the lungs and body are pretty good at healing themselves, but does it eventually get you to hack all that stuff back out again?



@SinnerG here's some reading for you.

*Is the damage from smoking permanent? *
http://content.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1819144,00.html

*Quitting Smoking: Effects on the Human Body*
https://vapingdaily.com/quitting-effects/


----------



## Hooked

Smoker's vs Normal Lungs


----------



## SinnerG

Nasty sh1t. And I'm still doing it.


----------



## Raindance

Scissorhands said:


> Hi bud, 6 weeks in , congrats,you are over the worst, I hacked up some nasty stuff most mornings for my first 2 months
> 
> Thats your lungs busy flushing out all the crap!
> 
> Once it stops you should notice a dramatic change in lung function, smell and taste
> 
> Goodluck & keep at it
> 
> Kind regards


After I started vaping, i experienced lung cookies for about a month maybe a bit longer until my lungs ran out of chocolate chips and from there on in everything just kept on improving. I think the vg and pg assists in disolving the cigarette gunk which would otherwise take years to expel.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh

Lungs are weird ... I wonder What other human organ hurts more while it’s healing? Kidneys and liver after a heavy night of drinking  burns while peeing ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SinnerG

Gersh said:


> Lungs are weird ... I wonder What other human organ hurts more while it’s healing? Kidneys and liver after a heavy night of drinking  burns while peeing ‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



All I'm gonna say is ... super hot curry.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

SinnerG said:


> Nasty sh1t. And I'm still doing it.



@SinnerG  Do you vape as well?


----------



## SinnerG

Nope, not yet. Still waiting for bloody post office. Have tool on the way, Kayfun 5 mini clone, wotofo conquerer and, as of last night, EHPro bachelor II and coppervape skyline clone on the way. All I have right now is my EHPro 101 mod and a few tips.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

SinnerG said:


> Nope, not yet. Still waiting for bloody post office. Have tool on the way, Kayfun 5 mini clone, wotofo conquerer and, as of last night, EHPro bachelor II and coppervape skyline clone on the way. All I have right now is my EHPro 101 mod and a few tips.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



@SinnerG I'm sure you're enjoying the wait, in a way ...


----------



## SinnerG

Hooked said:


> @SinnerG I'm sure you're enjoying the wait, in a way ...


Nope. I'm smoking more because waiting is nerve wracking! I'm just hoping I'll like vaping when I eventually get my stuff.

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Jusy before i switched to vaping i landed up in ICU for two weeks after my lungs completely shutdown (i had severe asthma)
They ended up doing a lung scrape as a last resort as my organs were shutting down due to lack of oxygen. Doc scraped two 500ml buckets worth of gunk as a result of 12 years of smoking. Just the sight of those buckets is enough to make me never smoke cigs again. It looked like a mixture of blood, mucus, road tar and beef stew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

SmokeyJoe said:


> Jusy before i switched to vaping i landed up in ICU for two weeks after my lungs completely shutdown (i had severe asthma)
> They ended up doing a lung scrape as a last resort as my organs were shutting down due to lack of oxygen. Doc scraped two 500ml buckets worth of gunk as a result of 12 years of smoking. Just the sight of those buckets is enough to make me never smoke cigs again. It looked like a mixture of blood, mucus, road tar and beef stew



@SmokeyJoe your asthma was a blessing in disguise! Strange how most peeps know about the dangers of smoking, yet continue anyway ( I used to as well). We humans are a peculiar race!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SinnerG

I think every smoker knows how deathly it is, bit when the nicotine calls...

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Hooked said:


> @SmokeyJoe your asthma was a blessing in disguise! Strange how most peeps know about the dangers of smoking, yet continue anyway ( I used to as well). We humans are a peculiar race!


I think we are so ignorant, seeing people getting cancer or pneumonia induced smoking and thinking that wont happen to me. Same goes for all things in life. Drinking and driving, drugs, unprotected sex. We think we are invincible until its too late

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Jusy before i switched to vaping i landed up in ICU for two weeks after my lungs completely shutdown (i had severe asthma)
> They ended up doing a lung scrape as a last resort as my organs were shutting down due to lack of oxygen. Doc scraped two 500ml buckets worth of gunk as a result of 12 years of smoking. Just the sight of those buckets is enough to make me never smoke cigs again. It looked like a mixture of blood, mucus, road tar and beef stew


That's it, no more beef stew for me...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @SmokeyJoe your asthma was a blessing in disguise! Strange how most peeps know about the dangers of smoking, yet continue anyway ( I used to as well). We humans are a peculiar race!


Species, particular species... Sorry, can't help it.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Raindance said:


> That's it, no more beef stew for me...
> 
> Regards


Hahahaha sorry bud. And yes if you were wondering. It was chunky

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hahahaha sorry bud. And yes if you were wondering. It was chunky


The mental picture! BRB, need to go hug a toilet... LOL

Cheers!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> @SmokeyJoe your asthma was a blessing in disguise! Strange how most peeps know about the dangers of smoking, yet continue anyway ( I used to as well). We humans are a peculiar race!


True, looking back now it is hard to believe I did what I dad knowing what I knew. It is as if I was possessed by a daemon urging me on while making me ignore fact that I was consciously killing myself. It begets belief!

Regards


----------



## SinnerG

SmokeyJoe said:


> ... unprotected sex.



Which one?

1) sex without a condom, or
2) marriage without antenuptial contract

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hooked

SinnerG said:


> Nope. I'm smoking more because waiting is nerve wracking! I'm just hoping I'll like vaping when I eventually get my stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



@SinnerG If you find you don't like vaping tell us on the forum what you don't like about it. Start a new thread. Peeps here are tremendously helpful and they'll be able to give you advice. But please don't give up on vaping!! We're all with you, every step of the way!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

SinnerG said:


> I think every smoker knows how deathly it is, bit when the nicotine calls...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



@SinnerG Oh, for sure! I gave up smoking about 3 years ago - but I've NEVER given up nicotine!! When I gave up smoking I switched to Nicorette (nicotine chewing gum). I chewed the cud for 3 years then got tired of that, started using Vinto e-cigs and then switched to vaping. So don't try to give up nicotine - buy juice with nic and increase the nic if you aren't coping. It's the nic that your body wants - not the other toxins in cigarettes. But bear in mind that you'll have to vape a lot for you to get the same nicotine effect from vaping as you would from one cigarette. I read that it takes an hour of vaping compared to the time it takes to smoke 1 cig. 

Have a look at these posts in the Newbies' Corner. There might be other posts there too which would interest / help you.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/nicotine-absorption-when-vaping.t6382/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-vapers-five-tips-to-prevent-a-smoking-relapse.t5855/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Oh heck I've been tempted lots of times. I only reminded myself why i gave up - 1: it stinks and 2: i used to cough a lot.

Since going stinky free, i dont have to deal with stinky clothes, no stompies to throw away every week and best of all, no coughing...

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter

I fixed my craving for a cig by banning smoking in my flat, and making it a vape friendly zone lol. I don't mind if ppl smoke around me, I do get a craving for a cig then there is loads of ppl smoking close around me. But i can counter that by vaping a juice with more nic, esp if you are having a few drinks. but all in all its not that bad for me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Shatter said:


> I fixed my craving for a cig by banning smoking in my flat, and making it a vape friendly zone



Yeah since my parents quitted more than 10 years ago, there is a no-smoking policy in our home so it's easier for me not to smoke. Also my mom likes my mango-cream, strawberry and cappucino vaping so it helps that she prefers me to do that instead of smoking cigarettes.

Last time I smelled off someone's clothes (it wafed off on me) when I was at the chemist, I then remembered what it used to smell like and why non-smokers don't like the smell after someone has smoked - just like an ashtray. That also motivates me not to pick up a stinky again. 

Before I cleaned out my stompy bin for the last time, I left it as it is for two weeks after I quitted and after 3 weeks, I could really smell it and it smelled poofty. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

RainstormZA said:


> Last time I smelled off someone's clothes (it wafed off on me) when I was at the chemist, I then remembered what it used to smell like and why non-smokers don't like the smell after someone has smoked - just like an ashtray. That also motivates me not to pick up a stinky again.



@Rainstorm If a smoker walks past me I take a deep breath - because I love the smell! Likewise, if I'm with smokers, I'll sit / stand right next to them! Just like an alcoholic is always an alcoholic, even if they don't drink anymore, I will always be a smoker, even though I gave up 3 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger

I have not touched a ciggy for 5 months now, but will be a smoker for the rest of my life. I love vaping and I am glad that I do not smell like that any more, but can go out now and have a few drinks, without wanting to smoke. Definitely will not smoke again, but will keep on vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Room Fogger said:


> I have not touched a ciggy for 5 months now, but will be a smoker for the rest of my life. I love vaping and I am glad that I do not smell like that any more, but can go out now and have a few drinks, without wanting to smoke. Definitely will not smoke again, but will keep on vaping.



Well done @Room Fogger

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @Rainstorm If a smoker walks past me I take a deep breath - because I love the smell! Likewise, if I'm with smokers, I'll sit / stand right next to them! Just like an alcoholic is always an alcoholic, even if they don't drink anymore, I will always be a smoker, even though I gave up 3 years ago.


Yeah its the cigarette that someone's smoking, that tempts me. The after-smoke smell is what puts me off... Lol I'm strange hahahahaha 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Enough motivation?


----------

